
Bin Ladens Audio Message to Obama (Subtitled in English) - tsecuritytimes
http://thesecuritytimes.com/?p=826&sms_ss=hackernews
======
cliveholloway
Does anyone here seriously believe Bin Laden is still alive? Why are these
tapes posted as fact when circumstantial evidence points strongly to him
having dies in December 2001?

At the very least it should be entertained that they may be fake.

~~~
ggchappell
Yes, I imagine some do. The U.S. MSM continue to act as if he is alive and the
various messages that keep popping up are likely to be from him. That, for a
lot of people, represents the _normal_ point of view, from which any
deviation, however well supported, is suspect. (See the Wikipedia article on
ObL for the sad results of this phenomenon.)

~~~
cliveholloway
Like the mainstream media supporting the "Saddam Hussein Weapons of mass
destruction" line. Well that turned out to be true, so no problem there.

